# Making Rubber Bands



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Some may find this of interest.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Neat... that for the info


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Always wondered, never took the time. Thank you.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's pretty cool, thanks for sharing!


----------

